# HELP!  Texas vs. NYU



## AaronK (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm on the edge between both schools.  I got into both NYU's Tisch School of the Arts and the University of Texas's Radio Television and Film department.  I'm leaning slightly towards one, but I'd like to hear what you have to say.


----------



## jesster (Apr 9, 2009)

for screenwriting or production?


----------



## AaronK (Apr 10, 2009)

Production.  As an undergrad.


----------



## magicmyk (Apr 10, 2009)

If you can afford it, I'd say go to NYU.

I'm from Austin, but I graduated from Tisch. You don't start off with a camera in your hand on day one, which I think is a great thing. They'll spend the first year teaching you the basics of film language, sound, and the frame as an image, and most importantly how to tell a story. 

And you're taught by people who are working in the heart of the industry, which is what I think sets NYU apart from UT. Living in New York and being in the middle of the industry and the non stop productions around the city really allow more opportunities than Austin just because of the sheer size of things. There are always professional crews to PA on, there are so many huge networks and production companies that take interns every semester, I even worked with the BBC in London for a semester.

I think you could probably learn just about the same at Texas that you can at NYU, but the experience and opportunities NYU offers really sets it apart from so many other schools. But, of course, I'm biased.


----------



## AaronK (Apr 12, 2009)

When I visited NYU a week or so again, I met 2 other people from Texas who were at NYU.  

Having said that, I'm from a small suburban Northeast town, so I kinda want a big city, college experience.  NYU wouldn't be a college experience like UT would.  Plus theres the money.

But having said that, NYU would be so much fun for making movies.

Anyone else have any input?  Either way, I can't go wrong.


----------



## AaronK (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## AaronK (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello?


----------



## AaronK (Apr 25, 2009)

f uck you all


----------



## Ard23 (Apr 25, 2009)

There are two main centers of film production in this country: Los Angeles and New York. Being anywhere else will put you at a disadvantage. Austin is a great town and UT a great school, but if you have the option to be in New York, and the means to afford NYU, do it.

Also, you say you want a "big city college experience." How exactly does NYU not fulfill that?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 25, 2009)

> Originally posted by AaronK:
> f uck you all




Classy.


----------



## Ard23 (Apr 25, 2009)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by AaronK:
> f uck you all




Classy. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Well it got my attention.


----------



## AaronK (Apr 28, 2009)

I've chosen NYU.

Thanks for those two people that gave me helpful advice.  I really appreciate it.

Everyone else, the 405 views that didn't comment, you can go to Hell.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 28, 2009)

Would you have liked 400 replies that said something like what I have to offer?

_I can't speak to either of the schools, but clicked on it whenever it landed up top out of curiosity to see how people weighed in._ 

Obviously you figured it out on your own, so you didn't need 400 answers anyway.

I hope you enjoy NYU, and learn a lot...like that in most situations, there's no need to get angry and curse people blindly.  I realize that this is likely one of the biggest decisions you've ever made, but to 400 other people, it's just a question they can't answer.


----------



## Ard23 (Apr 28, 2009)

Dude, no one owes you anything, and if there is one piece of advice I could give you as you enter an ultra competitive film school, it would be to drop your entitled attitude. You are going to have to take a lot of crap, be humble, treat people well, and work your ass off if you really want to make it as a filmmaker.

Best of luck.


----------



## SimAlex (Apr 29, 2009)

> Dude, no one owes you anything, and if there is one piece of advice I could give you as you enter an ultra competitive film school, it would be to drop your entitled attitude.



+1,000,000


----------

